# SHTF meal planning



## SuburbanSurvivor (Sep 5, 2016)

How planned is everyone’s SHTF menu? I’m just curious because a lot I’ve read amounts to stockpiling based on calories only but never addresses how to proportion different food stuffs. It would seem ultimate self defeating to 1,000,000 calories of food per person only to have nothing but sugar and Lima beans left at the end of the third month. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SuburbanSurvivor said:


> How planned is everyone's SHTF menu? I'm just curious because a lot I've read amounts to stockpiling based on calories only but never addresses how to proportion different food stuffs. It would seem ultimate self defeating to 1,000,000 calories of food per person only to have nothing but sugar and Lima beans left at the end of the third month. Thanks in advance.


As a general rule I would say that anybody that has been thoughtful enough to prep long term has thought about making sure there is a balance of meats, breads, fruits, dairy, veggies....

Not sure where you read about stock piling based on calories where they did not mention balance.. but my advice - stop read those people


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SuburbanSurvivor said:


> How planned is everyone's SHTF menu? I'm just curious because a lot I've read amounts to stockpiling based on calories only but never addresses how to proportion different food stuffs. It would seem ultimate self defeating to 1,000,000 calories of food per person only to have nothing but sugar and Lima beans left at the end of the third month. Thanks in advance.


You ask that question, apparently you have little food buying and cooking experience.

Ours is based on what we eat, at this point we have just extended that consumption for 5 years worth,

using Spam and corned beef plus canned chicken to replace market purchases when exhausted.

The base products are White rice and beans, they are now stored at two levels,

ready (unprepped, at least 2 year shelf life), and long term. We use 25 pounds of rice a month.

Other starches are dried potatoes and pasta.

There are two chest freezers with chicken, beef and bacon for 5/6th. of the space the remainder is in assorted meds.

The two refrigerator freezer compartments are also filled with same meats.

Here is a picture I posted a month ago, it is my ready rice, 250 pounds of it,

behind the pile and to the left there is one ton of long term stored rice and beans.

This ready pile will be used by this time next year, another pile is building in another location.

Not shown is the barrel of 150 pounds of rice residing under the kitchen table,

it is drawn from as needed in roughly 12 pound segments.

This storage space is bug, vermin and waterproof, when the door is closed it is hermetically sealed.









this is spam, tea and AJ in the shop, there is plenty of spam there and in other places too.

Those are 6 pack's of spam not single cans.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I've been planning meals for 45 years; it's second nature. I honestly can't even imagine how the OP's scenario could happen.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

I know exactly what the OP is getting at. If it were left only to me, our food stores would ...errr ...'lack imagination'. There would definitely be enough calories and probably a survivable balance of nutrition, but it wouldn't be ideal. Fortunately my darling young bride (of 32 years) is much better at that sort of planning. She's responsible for determining _what_ we're going to eat, I'm responsible for_ how_ and _where_ we're going to store it and how we're going to_ protect it_.

...and before the self-righteous, self-appointed super preppers jump in, ...yes, either one of us could handle the whole show alone (God forbid) but it sure works better as a team.
_Mark 10:8 'and the two shall become one flesh'
_


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> You ask that question, apparently you have little food buying and cooking experience.
> 
> Ours is based on what we eat, at this point we have just extended that consumption for 5 years worth,
> 
> ...


I love seeing pics of food storage. I'm sick that way. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> I know exactly what the OP is getting at. If it were left only to me, our food stores would ...errr ...'lack imagination'. There would definitely be enough calories and probably a survivable balance of nutrition, but it wouldn't be ideal. Fortunately my darling young bride (of 32 years) is much better at that sort of planning. She's responsible for determining _what_ we're going to eat, I'm responsible for_ how_ and _where_ we're going to store it and how we're going to_ protect it_.
> 
> ...and before the self-righteous, self-appointed super preppers jump in, ...yes, either one of us could handle the whole show alone (God forbid) but it sure works better as a team.
> _Mark 10:8 'and the two shall become one flesh'
> _


And who in your enlightened opinion are the self appointed super preppers you are referring to?

Do you mean all three of us who posted in this thread or other?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> I love seeing pics of food storage. I'm sick that way. :tango_face_smile:


Here to warm your heart, flats of navy beans.

Under the white sheet below the beans is one ton and a quarter of ammunition.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SuburbanSurvivor said:


> How planned is everyone's SHTF menu? I'm just curious because a lot I've read amounts to stockpiling based on calories only but never addresses how to proportion different food stuffs. It would seem ultimate self defeating to 1,000,000 calories of food per person only to have nothing but sugar and Lima beans left at the end of the third month. Thanks in advance.


You mean you're wondering what meals i make from my preps? My family likes to eat. Here's some ideas for staters, all from food storage:

Corn fritters

weenies and beans

various rices with or without beans / pastas

breads and biscuits

beef stew

creamed chicken

spaghetti and red sauce w/ Italian sausage

ham in pineapple juice

Chicken chili / beef chili / vegetarian chili

Oatmeal and granola

Cakes and brownies

Canned on crackers; tuna, salmon, sardines, anchovies

PB&J....

Mixed veggies.....(for soups, rice or pasta dishes mainly)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I do Mexican, Chinese, Italian dishes, southern fried chicken and potatoes, some Polish, near east and New England.

I make 1-1/2 gallons of spaghetti sauce every three weeks and freeze it in 2 serving packets.

Three weeks is the start over point, it is gone by then.

Beef stew about once a month in a crock pot.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> And who in your enlightened opinion are the self appointed super preppers you are referring to?
> 
> Do you mean all three of us who posted in this thread or other?


Wow! I didn't realize how fragile your ego is, I apologize for hurting your feelings. But I was referring to "self-righteous, self-appointed super preppers" in general, the internet is full of them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> Wow! I didn't realize how fragile your ego is, I apologize for hurting your feelings. But I was referring to "self-righteous, self-appointed super preppers" in general, the internet is full of them.


Actually I was thinking you are a troll with a smart assed remark like that.

That remark was directed at us not the net in general, otherwise it never would have been made. .

I don't have an ego and none has ever been displayed on here by me.

I don't need any "apology" from you, or anyone else.

You haven't been around here long enough to know the people on here or their background.

I suppose now in your view each time I post something it is from my "self appointed expert being".


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Relax dude, not everything is about you. Your aren't the only the prepper on this forum and this isn't the only prepper forum on the internet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> Relax dude, not everything is about you. Your aren't the only the prepper on this forum and this isn't the only prepper forum on the internet.


You have got to continue don't you?


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes, as long as you keep being butt hurt and trying to defend yourself against something I didn't do.

Tell you what, since it's so important to you I'll just stop replying to all the "new quote" messages that keep popping up on my screen.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

We occasionally use mostly or only prep foods for meals. It's good to know how to prepare and taste test your long term stored foods. 

Tonight we had some veal shanks in the freezer and used only long term preps (everything but the veal had been stored at least 3 years including the cooking oil and wine) to complete the meal. Freeze dried carrots, rice, and onions cooked in the wood fired dome oven outside. Came out tender and delicious.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Open the next can on the shelf. Start at the top, go down one side and back up the other. Are you really planning meals?? Cause if you have time to plan meals it ain't SHTF time yet. Heck a warm can of soup will be a treat once it really hits.


----------



## SuburbanSurvivor (Sep 5, 2016)

Maybe I had some bad hyperbole in my original post, but I’m glad a few people got what I was saying. It seems like some people have at least a rough plan but mostly it’s just stockpile stockpile stockpile and figure it out when everything comes to a head. For me, I’m working on a meal plan to rotate to make sure I don’t run out of something necessary. 

Thanks for everyone’s feedback.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

We tend to prep what we eat daily including calories. ‘M sure we could do a much better job than what we have done. The key with us will be growing a good amount of our food.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NMPRN said:


> Wow! I didn't realize how fragile your ego is, I apologize for hurting your feelings. But I was referring to "self-righteous, self-appointed super preppers" in general, the internet is full of them.


 @SOCOM42 is not only the real deal, he is someone that has so much valuable real life experience and knowledge. Actually, he is one of my true hero's and an American Patriot.

I'll not threaten you or try and be some keyboard bad ass, but I will highly suggest you read and learn when SOCOM42 writes.

That is all!

Your friend,

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SuburbanSurvivor said:


> Maybe I had some bad hyperbole in my original post, but I'm glad a few people got what I was saying. It seems like some people have at least a rough plan but mostly it's just stockpile stockpile stockpile and figure it out when everything comes to a head. For me, I'm working on a meal plan to rotate to make sure I don't run out of something necessary.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's feedback.


I got where you are coming from. I'm not the meal planner, I'm just the stockpiler. :vs_laugh: Meal planning was something I didn't consider until some friends and I got into a discussion about it. My wife wasn't on board with this until the pandemic. Fortunately I bought what we normally eat so it shouldn't be much of an issue. Well, except we are not normally bean eaters. We do have a decent stock of beans.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> I've been planning meals for 45 years; it's second nature. I honestly can't even imagine how the OP's scenario could happen.


For someone new they could end up with beans, rice, peanut butter whole wheat, and honey.

As for us , we keep a balanced two - three month's supply of everything from tea to meat and everything in between

Oh and it's what we eat on a daily basis.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Glad you brought this subject up SuburbanSurvivor. I’m fairly new to stockpiling food but this site has been essential in getting great info and insight.The wife still works so I take care of the shopping. I’ve been buying canned meats, powered milk, spices powered mashed potatoes etc. 
I do the Mylar bags and buy rice and beans. I’ll get extra cans of vegetables and fruits.My peeps are picky eaters, for example eldest son lives off bacon and frozen or processed meals. Wife does mainly NutriSystem. I’ll eat most anything even those Milkbone biscuits that SoCom has stored,used to eat them as a kid
Meal planning is something I didn’t give much thought to until now. I thought we’d just pop open a can of beans and wella !


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Tanya49! said:


> Glad you brought this subject up SuburbanSurvivor. I'm fairly new to stockpiling food but this site has been essential in getting great info and insight.The wife still works so I take care of the shopping. I've been buying canned meats, powered milk, spices powered mashed potatoes etc.
> I do the Mylar bags and buy rice and beans. I'll get extra cans of vegetables and fruits.My peeps are picky eaters, for example eldest son lives off bacon and frozen or processed meals. Wife does mainly NutriSystem. I'll eat most anything even those Milkbone biscuits that SoCom has stored,used to eat them as a kid
> Meal planning is something I didn't give much thought to until now. I thought we'd just pop open a can of beans and wella !


On those Milkbones, my daughter eats them too, not me though.

If you plan on storing any of them, they need to be dried in a microwave to reduce the moisture content.

I then put them in Mylar bags, O2 eaters, seal and put back in original box.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

i have a habit of testing everything our dogs eat...
i have found the dehydrated dog treats, chicken, duck, and beef are all good and tastey.
they are real meat, somewhat expensive but edible .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I got where you are coming from. I'm not the meal planner, I'm just the stockpiler. :vs_laugh: Meal planning was something I didn't consider until some friends and I got into a discussion about it. My wife wasn't on board with this until the pandemic. Fortunately I bought what we normally eat so it shouldn't be much of an issue. Well, except we are not normally bean eaters. We do have a decent stock of beans.


Might want to consider including just a little into your diet. They can do bad things to the digestive system if you're not accustomed.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I don't expect to eat the same way I do now in a SHTF scenario. The way I look at it as long as I have food stored I'm not going to starve to death. My main staples in my long term food supply (for what should be obvious reasons) are rice and beans. I have plenty of other things like dried milk, rolled oats, potato flakes, pasta, canned meats, wheat berry, dried fruit & vegetables, etc. but the rice and beans will be my main staples. My brother lives very close to me and he has chickens so I should be good on proteins. 

I see these posts all the time where people say you have to eat the same foods now as you plan to eat in a SHTF scenario. I understand what they're trying to say but I don't necessarily agree with it. I would expect that I would be eating a lot of things I don't eat now. For me as long as I have something to eat then I'm gtg. I mean you should know how to prepare the foods you plan on storing but that doesn't mean you have to eat rice and beans 3 days a week now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> I don't expect to eat the same way I do now in a SHTF scenario. The way I look at it as long as I have food stored I'm not going to starve to death. My main staples in my long term food supply (for what should be obvious reasons) are rice and beans. I have plenty of other things like dried milk, rolled oats, potato flakes, pasta, canned meats, wheat berry, dried fruit & vegetables, etc. but the rice and beans will be my main staples. My brother lives very close to me and he has chickens so I should be good on proteins.
> 
> I see these posts all the time where people say you have to eat the same foods now as you plan to eat in a SHTF scenario. I understand what they're trying to say but I don't necessarily agree with it. I would expect that I would be eating a lot of things I don't eat now. For me as long as I have something to eat then I'm gtg. I mean you should know how to prepare the foods you plan on storing but that doesn't mean you have to eat rice and beans 3 days a week now.


Rice has been part of our meals for quite a while now. We do have beans on occasion but neither of us are big on beans. Yet we both know they are easy to store.

Storing what you normally eat makes things a little easier when you have start using your storage. Eating what your not used to, you have no idea how your body will react to that food. Or even if it is is palatable. I got a good deal on kale seeds before I found out that I really don't like kale. I figured it would be like spinach which I do like.

When the time comes that you have to use your food storage, life will most likely be tough. Why sit down to a dinner that you have to force yourself to eat? Misery loves company? I would rather have a nutritious meal that I like instead. Yeah there will be more beans but my wife has a talent for making things taste better and we have stored beano to boot.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I probably should have explained it a little better. I actually do eat a lot of rice. I don't eat many beans, although I do like them enough to eat them. I also don't store any foods that I don't like. My only point is if it gets bad enough that I get deep into my food storage I'm not all that concerned about what kind of foods that I have as long as I have something to eat.


----------

